# HD audio signal



## richluvsound (Oct 5, 2012)

Having problems getting optical audio signal from TV to DAC when on HD channels . The DAC adjusts to the signal coming into it ,but it wont for HD 

Anyone got any suggestions ? 

many thanks, Rich


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

Do you have some more details of your hardware and the connections? 

TV Make and model, DAC make and model and connections from TiVo to TV. 

Cheers


----------

